# Made my First Bubble Hash



## The Hemp Goddess

I made my first bubble hash yesterday and had a taste of it last night.  All I can say is that I could just kick myself in the butt for throwing these clippings away for so many years .  

I basically followed Subcool's instructions.  It is so easy to make this and I ended up with far more hash than I thought I would.  I tried a bit from the 75 micron bag and was surprised how good it is (it is pretty green, so worried about the flavor).

More later--have a breakfast meeting with a customer (WORK!)


----------



## HippyInEngland

Looking forward to reading more THG 

eace:


----------



## Budders Keeper

I've noticed the green tint seems to fade out after several days on most batches i've done, but I love it either way!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Subcool's wayes have made my days more enjoyable. The green color don't seam to bother the taste IMO
Just one question How do you press in high heel shoes?


----------



## wrathkill

i love bubble hash its the bomb beezy.  the beez neez.  ever tried makin morocan hash?  hella easy and iso"s even easier but kinda sux.
keep up the good work 
peace out starcommand :headbang2:


----------



## blancolighter

Oh man, get ready to spend the next good hunk of time in a hash haze....


----------



## WeedHopper

HG I have some suger leaf in my Fridge waiting to do just that. Problem is,,I dont have the bags yet. Is it alot better then the ISO oil?
Where is the thread of Subcools you guys are talking about?


----------



## Budders Keeper

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> HG I have some suger leaf in my Fridge waiting to do just that. Problem is,,I dont have the bags yet. Is it alot better then the ISO oil?
> Where is the thread of Subcools you guys are talking about?


Subcool's In Depth Bubble Thread (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2 3)


----------



## wrathkill

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> HG I have some suger leaf in my Fridge waiting to do just that. Problem is,,I dont have the bags yet. Is it alot better then the ISO oil?
> Where is the thread of Subcools you guys are talking about?


  bubble is a million times better than iso IMO.  more pure and easier to smoke


----------



## WeedHopper

wrathkill said:
			
		

> bubble is a million times better than iso IMO. more pure and easier to smoke


 
Cool,,I cant wait to try it. Well, I guess I will have ta wait,,aint got tha bags yet. Do ya get hash outta each bag?  Im Guessing the last one is the best. Waiting to hear how HG is liking her Buzz.:hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Cool,,I cant wait to try it. Well, I guess I will have ta wait,,aint got tha bags yet. Do ya get hash outta each bag? Im Guessing the last one is the best. Waiting to hear how HG is liking her Buzz.:hubba:


IMO the 73-90 micron bag(depending on your kit) produces strongest effects.  25-45 micron=milder sativa effect.  120+ micron= harsher/greener smoke..milder indica type high.
  I usually get the most in my 73 mic bag, followed by the 45,  but I'm sure it also depends on strain.
THG, love to see pics:hubba:


----------



## wrathkill

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Cool,,I cant wait to try it. Well, I guess I will have ta wait,,aint got tha bags yet. Do ya get hash outta each bag?
> yeh just different potency bottom bags the best.  how many screens/bags are you using?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I got a set of 4 1-gal bags on e-bay for like $60 or so.  They are 220, 150, 75, and 25 micron and a pressing screen.  The quality of the bags is great.  They are double sewn and the micron size of the mesh is embroidered right on the bag.

I used about 1/2 of a plastic grocery sack of trim.  This was virtually all sugar leaves with a lot of trichs, no fan leaves, but also very little actual bud, just leaves.  This is what I ended up with--way more than I expected.  The smaller amount between the 75 and the 150 is what I got out of the 25 micron bag when I ran the water back through.  I am going to press it when it is completely dry.  

Psssst--I do not even own a pair of high heels  .


----------



## wrathkill

nice setup, hopin to make more myself


----------



## umbra

my biggest problem is I never have enough trim.   ...to make hash silly.


----------



## WeedHopper

Is the Bubble Hash as sticky and hard to manage as the ISO Oil? In the pics of HG it looks more like powder. .


----------



## lordhighlama

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I got a set of 4 1-gal bags on e-bay for like $60 or so. They are 220, 150, 75, and 25 micron and a pressing screen. The quality of the bags is great. They are double sewn and the micron size of the mesh is embroidered right on the bag.
> 
> I used about 1/2 of a plastic grocery sack of trim. This was virtually all sugar leaves with a lot of trichs, no fan leaves, but also very little actual bud, just leaves. This is what I ended up with--way more than I expected. The smaller amount between the 75 and the 150 is what I got out of the 25 micron bag when I ran the water back through. I am going to press it when it is completely dry.
> 
> Psssst--I do not even own a pair of high heels  .


 
WOW, THG all that from a small grocery sack!  Great job,, this is making me really want to get those darn bubble bags.    Just one more thing to add to the list I guess. lol


----------



## JBonez

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Psssst--I do not even own a pair of high heels  .



There goes my fantasy, thanks alot.:hubba:


----------



## umbra

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Is the Bubble Hash as sticky and hard to manage as the ISO Oil? In the pics of HG it looks more like powder. .



Yes it is a powder after it dries out. The hash I saw at the dispensary was the same way. It can be rolled into a ball and worked. But that jolly rancher hash was more like...toffee. A solidified honey oil with an outer coating of black.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Bubble Bags is the best piece of paraphernalia I have ever bought. Nothing like full melt bubble. I do not even keep my popcorn anymore. I put only the best sugar leaf and popcorn straight into the freezer. Me and my bro spend about 2 hours every two months mixing garbage bag after garbage bag, we get about 2-3 oz of different grade hash. Some gets put in cookies and the full melt goes straight in my bong


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

JBonez said:
			
		

> There goes my fantasy, thanks alot.:hubba:



Close your eyes and imagine a woman in a tool belt....isn't that just as sexy?


----------



## BuddyLuv

Sounds like an episode of Tool Time!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This stuff just kicks butt!  It is really simple to make, the bubble bags are reasonably priced, it tastes great, it kicks your butt...and this is *stuff I have thrown away for years!*.  

It is nothing like iso hash--not sticky in the least and no nasy chemicals.  It kind of has the consistency of really fine sand right now.  Some people recommend curing.  Subcool says that he likes his freshly dried.  I haven't cured any yet, so I cannot speak for the cured stuff, but I have to say that I am incredibly pleased with the uncured stuff  .  I borrowed a press from a friend and I will probably press some of it when it is completely dry.

i would just like to really encourage everyone who is throwing away their sugar leaves and popcorn buds to invest in some bubble bags and reap the entire harvest.  It almost makes me sick to think of all the potential hash I threw away over the years--it is probably in the pounds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Sounds like an episode of Tool Time!



Oh, it is waaaay better than Tool Time :hubba:.


----------



## JBonez

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Close your eyes and imagine a woman in a tool belt....isn't that just as sexy?









:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Oh, it is waaaay better than Tool Time :hubba:.


 
alright I am back. I had to go make the old lady hold my recipricating saw while being naughty for a minute.


----------



## phatpharmer

Nice job goddess , got a link to web site you got the bubble bags from I would love to get some! And just to let you no the C99xApollo11 is in at Hemp Depot if you wanted to grab some I'm sure they won't last long!       Phatpharmer


----------



## HippyInEngland

Excellent THG 

How long did it take you to make?

eace:


----------



## tesla

Just got my bags today(5 Gallon) did my first run with a qp of trim, I was impressed with the return. Just have to wait for it to dry out for a taste test. Was wondering if I could use a half pound my next run........ Been throwing my trim in the freezer for quite awhile.


----------



## JBonez

the more the better from what i hear, now i gotta get some bubble bags, got a harvest in less than two weeks and man i can wait to try and make some hash!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thanks HG for the answer on rather it is sticky or not,,man am I glad it's not. ISO oil is a pain in the *** and I hate the taste.
By the way, ya said something about curing the Bubble Hash,,is that something ya have to do for potency or what? And Im with ya HG,,I was throwing stuff away untill I was told to put my Suger leaf in the freezer untill I got some Bubble Bags. So I have been doing just that.:hubba: I cant wait to try the BH and see what it taste like. Im guessing you liked the high, alot. 

OH and by the way. I talked my wife into wearing High Heals, and a Tool Belt,,,ONLY.:hubba: .. Stupid hammer got in the way though and the damn nails were everywhere.


----------



## donkey942

Looks good THG, keep hitting us up with these great posts.


----------



## BuddyLuv

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> OH and by the way. I talked my wife into wearing High Heals, and a Tool Belt,,,ONLY.:hubba: .. Stupid hammer got in the way though and the damn nails were everywhere.


 
:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

These are the bags I got.  I went with the 1 gal bags, but there are 5 gal available for only a little more.  

Yeah Cowboy, I am with you.  I do not like the sticky icky mess or the taste of iso.  I'm still not clear on the curing hash.  Subcool apparently doesn't cure his, just lets it dry and smokes it.  Mine tastes quite good right now and kicks your butt.  A friend was over last night and we smoked a little--he was impressed.  He even went so far as to say that it was hash "made right", not cooked up in someone's kitchen :giggle: 

hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-4-BAG_W0QQitemZ320363511186QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320363511186&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## WeedHopper

> not cooked up in someone's kitchen


 
Now thats funny.


----------



## GrowinGreen

So what is the proper way to store trimmings and such? In an air tight container in the freezer? Could you use one of those huge zip lock bags?

Also- I just remembered :laugh: I have trimmings under my bed in one of those big zip lock bags ....from my last grow- this was last year sometime. Is this trimming no good? Should I just toss it?


----------



## lordhighlama

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> So what is the proper way to store trimmings and such? In an air tight container in the freezer? Could you use one of those huge zip lock bags?
> 
> Also- I just remembered :laugh: I have trimmings under my bed in one of those big zip lock bags ....from my last grow- this was last year sometime. Is this trimming no good? Should I just toss it?


 

Yikes...  I'd be real surprised if you don't have a heap of mold left in that bag.  

I personally wouldn't even open the bag unless you knew for certain their was no moisture present when you stored them away.


----------



## Hick

..now you need a press so's you can make neat li'l 'biskits'..


----------



## GrowinGreen

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Yikes...  I'd be real surprised if you don't have a heap of mold left in that bag.
> 
> I personally wouldn't even open the bag unless you knew for certain their was no moisture present when you stored them away.



Nope, no mold or anything- it is just realllllly dry


----------



## Vespasian

I was privileged enough to get a few grams of my sisters bubble. 
Shed been throwing all her trim on the compost too. Bought a Bubbleator machine (because shes too lazy to sit mixing for 15 minutes)
She grew some Hindu Kush and used the trim. She didn't really have enough, but couldn't wait to try it out. It was some of the best hash Ive ever smoked though. Just not enough of it. :joint: 
She's promised to throw a complete plant, buds nall in from her next grow. Cant wait.  
Stoke one up for me THG :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Vespasian

By the way. She said she used an electronic food dehydrator to dry it out. It works great if youve got one. For hash anyway. She wasnt too impressed with the bud she dried in it though. VERY HARSH!  :tokie:


----------



## BuddyLuv

The best way to store your trimming is to freeze them wet right after your trim. I have ran my bags both wet and dry and the dry stuff gets more plant matter and dust in the bubble. When they are fresh frozen, the hash is not green like the dry stuff in the first bag.


----------



## WeedHopper

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> The best way to store your trimming is to freeze them wet right after your trim. I have ran my bags both wet and dry and the dry stuff gets more plant matter and dust in the bubble. When they are fresh frozen, the hash is not green like the dry stuff in the first bag.


 

Thanks Buddy,,that answered another question I had about using dry trim. I have some of both, and intend on using both of them. Was gonna use the dry stuff for ISO oil,,but after reading this thread,I anit making anymore of that nasty tasting ****. Its Bubble Hash for me,,,,As soon as I get the Bags.


----------



## Hick

you will NEVER look back cowboy...
I used to make iso. even had a still setup for alchy recovery. Now it's just another collector of dust..


----------



## WeedHopper

Hick said:
			
		

> you will NEVER look back cowboy...
> I used to make iso. even had a still setup for alchy recovery. Now it's just another collector of dust..


 
Bet yur right Bro,,cant wait to try it. Yeah I had made a batch of ISO not to long ago. Dont get me wrong,,I got high as hell.  It's just that I hate the taste and the sticky mess.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

what are you guys adding besides iso i always loved the sweet sweet taste of fresh oil


----------



## Hick

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> what are you guys adding besides iso i always loved the sweet sweet taste of fresh oil


...'at's what makes the world spin EH.. different tastes, different opinions.. 
heck I know some people that like the taste of _'bait'_ ..but they call it sushi.. :rofl:


----------



## JBonez

ha ha, hick, you just may be an intellect, all these clever quips arent going unnoticed.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Hick said:
			
		

> ...'at's what makes the world spin EH.. different tastes, different opinions..
> heck I know some people that like the taste of _'bait'_ ..but they call it sushi.. :rofl:


 
not sure what you are talking about but I add ice to my bags:confused2:


----------



## IAm

Hick said:
			
		

> ...'at's what makes the world spin EH.. different tastes, different opinions..
> heck I know some people that like the taste of _'bait'_ ..but they call it sushi.. :rofl:


That's really funny!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hick said:
			
		

> ...heck I know some people that like the taste of _'bait'_ ..but they call it sushi.. :rofl:



ROTFLMAO--my thoughts exactly :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GrowinGreen

I love sushi


----------



## docfishwrinkle

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> IMO the 73-90 micron bag(depending on your kit) produces strongest effects. 25-45 micron=milder sativa effect. 120+ micron= harsher/greener smoke..milder indica type high.
> I usually get the most in my 73 mic bag, followed by the 45, but I'm sure it also depends on strain.
> THG, love to see pics:hubba:


 
i know on 8 zips bubbilicious trim, i produced best & most hash in 20 mic bag, 8.4g's! 75 mic (2g's) is harsh as hell but works good:hubba:


----------



## LEFTHAND

:headbang2:
Holy Smoke, Holy Smoke, plenty bad preachers for
The Devil to stoke
Feed 'em in feet first this is no joke
This is thirsty work making Holy Smoke!
-Steve Harris
[/quote]

Iron Maiden rules... i seen them last year....

ROCK ON


----------



## docfishwrinkle

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> :headbang2:
> Holy Smoke, Holy Smoke, plenty bad preachers for
> The Devil to stoke
> Feed 'em in feet first this is no joke
> This is thirsty work making Holy Smoke!
> -Steve Harris


 
Iron Maiden rules... i seen them last year....

ROCK ON[/quote]


WHAT?


----------



## ninjabb4

Looks amazing


----------



## thoughtkriminal

where can I get the bags and supplies to make hash?


----------



## meds4me

bubbleman for the bags on the 'bay and the trimm from a "friend" maybe just maybe....


----------



## fishcabo

Just made some bubble hash yesterday with all the the trim and bottom scraggle buds that are a pain in the *** to trim.  Sampled a little dry off the edge of the hashcake and yummy!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

How much in weight of clipping did you have to make that much hash?


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

I love making bubble hash....When I first got a set of 6 bags, I thought it was going to be such a hassle...and it isn't..It just takes patience. I have had several times, when I made top quality and a few, when I made lower grade. 
I have had it be almost white blonde, like kief to muddy black.....but no matter what..since I give it away most of the time as a bonus...everyone loves it...only one time, it was harsh...
One time, I saved about  3-4 large shopping bags of scuff and a lot of popcorn, cause I flat out do not trim popcorn....and used it once..got the primo...
froze it and then weeks later...did it again and got the lesser, but it was like pulling pudding off the third bag..It was so thick...I loved it...

There was a question in the newest 'High Times', that my boyfriend read me last night....Someone wrote in:
"How do you grow Hash?"

It was kind of hilarious, but for some who are new...some strains are called Hash plants...so sure that person, may have meant that..but who knows...

I always clean my bags and keep them nice...love to make it...


----------



## GrowinGreen

I love you, I do I do I do

the rhyme is for meds4me


----------



## Dahova

hash is great i usally use fresh leavs and suga buds but i don dr them out just trim trow in the freezer. is it beter to dry them first rather than freeze
?


----------



## legalize_freedom

I have always thought it was easier to make when the leaves and popcorn are trimmed fresh and stuck in the freezer without drying.

Violet...you are so right on the quality if you use all the lower popcorn for makeing hash...it is the best.  I have always thought I would grow one plant just to make hash from, but after they grow up I just can't get myself to throw those beautiful buds in the mix!....lol...maybe one of these days I'll get a hermi or something to make hash out of...lol  (not wishing for a hermi!!)


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster

Thanks for another good thread THG, and everyone else. Got my bags in the mail yesterday. 1st harvest coming within a week. I think lol. Cant wait to make some hash.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

its much fun


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well, I have an oz or 2 (wet) of some immature buds off a Cindy that I let run out of water that is now hash material.  I made a batch of hash for Superbowl that we couldn't quite finish (and we tried!) that turned out excellent.  So, I am still smoking on that some.  Will report back on the Cindy hash when I make it. :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom

we have kids here this weekend, if not I would be makeing up a batch.  I have (2) 1 gallon bags packed full of Cindy x AK-47 sugar leaf, and popcorn.  These are probably the most resinous plants I have grown...I got close to 2 grams just from scraping my scissors while trimming, and that was some very lung/mind expanding smoke.  I can't wait to see what the bags make from it!


----------

